# Shelob and all her descendants: The Dysfunctional Spider-Family



## CirdanLinweilin (Dec 27, 2016)

So.

Shelob.

That one ugly mother of a spider.

I don't know if anyone picked up on this, but I found out that she not only birthed multiple spiders, but she *MATED *with *THOSE *spiders!!!!!!! 

Then *KILLED *them!!

She makes the Black Widow look like an angry housewife!

What does everyone think about this?


----------



## Persephone (Dec 28, 2016)

CirdanLinweilin said:


> So.
> 
> Shelob.
> 
> ...




What do I think about it... well, it's gross, but not unusual. I mean, some insects eat their spouses after mating, right? She's evil... anyway, don't like spiders.


----------



## Might_of_arnor (Sep 18, 2017)

She would've probably met the same fate as her mother ungoliant did (spider who devoured the two lights and made morgoth, A VALAR scream out in pain, she was only driven away when the balrogs awoke and drove her away), it is said she ended her days eating everything and eventually eating herself. How one describes that and how it happens, I cannot answer. 

If shelob would eat her own mates it would make sense, but if it came to the point of eating her own children, she would surely meet the same fate as her mother


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Sep 18, 2017)

Might_of_arnor said:


> She would've probably met the same fate as her mother ungoliant did (spider who devoured the two lights and made morgoth, A VALAR scream out in pain, she was only driven away when the balrogs awoke and drove her away), it is said she ended her days eating everything and eventually eating herself. How one describes that and how it happens, I cannot answer.
> 
> If shelob would eat her own mates it would make sense, but if it came to the point of eating her own children, she would surely meet the same fate as her mother



Sounds reasonable.

Seriously, what is up with that family? Malice runs rampant I guess...

Thanks for contributing to my post!

By the way, Welcome to the Forum!

CL


----------



## Might_of_arnor (Sep 18, 2017)

CirdanLinweilin said:


> Sounds reasonable.
> 
> Seriously, what is up with that family? Malice runs rampant I guess...
> 
> ...


Hehe thank you, going back to 'ungoliant eating everything, including her children' I wonder how shelob managed to survive, unless she was far too small and young for ungoliant to eat. Also some people say shelob is last great spider in middle earth or the last spawn of ungoliant, if that's the case, why does radagast in the movies say "some kind of spawn of ungoliant" referring to the spiders in mirkwood, who appear to be larger than normal spiders and have the ability to communicate, albeit through bilbos use of the ring.......

Which also raises another question, how did sauron not feel the presence of the ring when Bilbo put it on. When Frodo put the ring on at bree, he most certainly alerted the nazgul of his presence.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Sep 18, 2017)

Might_of_arnor said:


> Hehe thank you, going back to 'ungoliant eating everything, including her children' I wonder how shelob managed to survive, unless she was far too small and young for ungoliant to eat. Also some people say shelob is last great spider in middle earth or the last spawn of ungoliant, if that's the case, why does radagast in the movies say "some kind of spawn of ungoliant" referring to the spiders in mirkwood, who appear to be larger than normal spiders and have the ability to communicate, albeit through bilbos use of the ring.......
> 
> Which also raises another question, how did sauron not feel the presence of the ring when Bilbo put it on. When Frodo put the ring on at bree, he most certainly alerted the nazgul of his presence.



Well, to your first question, it says somewhere that Shelob bred and ate those she bred with, but I don't know if she ate all of them, a lot of them were her children. It could also be movie discrepancy? 

To your second, I believe it was because Sauron wasn't as powerful when Bilbo had the ring, by the time Frodo received it, Sauron was actively calling out to it and was powerful enough to do so.

CL


----------



## Might_of_arnor (Sep 18, 2017)

CirdanLinweilin said:


> Well, to your first question, it says somewhere that Shelob bred and ate those she bred with, but I don't know if she ate all of them, a lot of them were her children. It could also be movie discrepancy?
> 
> To your second, I believe it was because Sauron wasn't as powerful when Bilbo had the ring, by the time Frodo received it, Sauron was actively calling out to it and was powerful enough to do so.
> 
> CL


That about clears my question, thanks


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Sep 18, 2017)

Might_of_arnor said:


> That about clears my question, thanks



Welcome.

CL


----------

